# Nikon battery charger humming???



## JustJazzie (Nov 5, 2014)

I just went to plug in my nikon battery charger (MH-24) and its making a high pitched whirring/ humming sound. Its pretty audible, enough that I could hear it from across the room. I have NEVER noticed this before. Should I discontinue use? Or is this normal?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it charging the batteries?  If so, and it's not getting hot, I wouldn't worry about it. I've not experienced that with a Nikon battery charger, but the one I have for my bicycle headlight puts out a whine that makes every dog in a five block radius howl in pain.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 5, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Is it charging the batteries?  If so, and it's not getting hot, I wouldn't worry about it. I've not experienced that with a Nikon battery charger, but the one I have for my bicycle headlight puts out a whine that makes every dog in a five block radius howl in pain.


It was charging, and I didn't really give it enough time to get hot. Ill plug it back in and keep an eye on it. Thanks.


----------



## Designer (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't over-charge your battery.  You should disconnect it from the charger as soon as the charge is complete.  If the components get a little bit warm, that's normal.


----------



## Overread (Nov 5, 2014)

If its never done it before (and you're sure its not just the first time you've noticed it) then I'd stop using it. 

Generally speaking when a machine or device starts to make a new or different sound it means that either something is wearing out through use or its broken or just about to break. 

Since this isn't something with moving parts I'd take the cautious path and stop using it. Last thing you want is for the thing to catch fire or fry your battery (or worse not properly charge it and have the battery die on you whilst on a shoot). 



Most devices that will whine will do it all the time - my twinflash whines whilst recharging (to the point where I use an external battery pack which helps a LOT in cutting down on the noise and recharges it faster).


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2014)

There are no moving parts in a Nikon battery charger.
Capacitors (a kind of battery) often make a noise when they are charging. The noise often more noticeable when capacitors are forming.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 5, 2014)

if there is something wrong with the charger there is a possibility that it could hurt your battery, not charge it all the way  or even catch fire.  

I have the MH-24 charger and it does not make any noise at all as far as I can tell, if it does make any noise I have not heard it so its not very loud if it does.

I remember reading a post some place saying there were a bunch of those MH-24 chargers that were defective but I cant remember the details except it was not fully charging the batterys,  mine has been working well so far and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses. I usually charge it in the great room where the ceilings are high and the noise disperses. This time I had it in the photo room for the first time, a small space so I can't say weather it is normal or not. I moved it back up stairs and couldn't hear it unless I put my ear up to it, and it did not over heat so I will just keep an eye on it from now on.

Thanks again!


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 5, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Is it charging the batteries?  If so, and it's not getting hot, I wouldn't worry about it. I've not experienced that with a Nikon battery charger, but the one I have for my bicycle headlight puts out a whine that makes every dog in a five block radius howl in pain.


buy a new bicycle


----------

